# Manuals Available



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

A month or so back we found that Glasgow Museum Service had over 300 marine radio manuals destined for the pulper if no takers.

We now have them safe and sound, listing can be found in the Marconi section of http://www.gb2mop.org

Only the odd one scanned so far but we will scan on request (donation nice!).

Marconi, Siemens, Redifon, ITT etc

Still looking for a Challenger manual or someone with experience, getting a bit desperate now as the rest of the console is working - other than the missing Oceanic receiver!

Also have 1kw Marconi Tx looking for a home.

Paul


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Paul. Nice to know the gear is finding a good home. I've sent you a private message about this today.

Best regards, Paul


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Paul,
Well done indeed. I am a Glasgow City Councillor and am aghast to learn that such resources nearly got lost. I am (not in my councillor role) a member of *STICK, Scottish transport and industrial collections subject specialist network*, which is usually very good about circulating information about resources needing new homes and I certainly saw nothing about his on the emails from them. I will prod the museums service to make sure they make better use of the local networks. Not only that but there is the little radio museum at Burntisland that they could surely have contacted.

well done for salvaging these items
nina


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Nina,
To be fair they had put them on the MA Disposal list which is where I found them. Their original email was they thought they would have to pulp as nobody seemed to want them.

They followed correct procedure by posting on the MA list but I don't they thought anyone would respond, hence the comment  They were extremely helpful and had everything boxed up ready for collection.

I know of Burntisland and if they have a requirement for any particular manuals we can transfer between museums once I have scanned them.

regards
Paul


----------

